# Grass Seed is Not Generic - Get the Right Blend



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

since no one else has said it, thanks for the very informative post. I know I enjoyed it.


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

MLMIB said:


> since no one else has said it, thanks for the very informative post. I know I enjoyed it.


I did too. Thanks.

So you don't recommend something like Scott's EZ seed for small spots?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Breakthecycle2 said:


> I did too. Thanks.
> 
> So you don't recommend something like Scott's EZ seed for small spots?


I cannot comment since I do not know what is in the blend. Most quick fix stuff is designed to make you happy which means fast germinating seeds for at least part of the mix and those are usually annual, single season turf grasses. Read the label. If it is heavy in ANNUAL rye or other ANNUAL grasses, with not much else in it I would buy something else.


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I cannot comment since I do not know what is in the blend. Most quick fix stuff is designed to make you happy which means fast germinating seeds for at least part of the mix and those are usually annual, single season turf grasses. Read the label. If it is heavy in ANNUAL rye or other ANNUAL grasses, with not much else in it I would buy something else.


Thanks for your input. I will double check. Thanks again!


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey sdsester, I agree that reading the back of a seed bag is very useful.

Here in the Chicago area, prepackaged seed blends rarely have any annual grass in them at all. One notable exception is the "contractor" blends which customers like to choose on their own since it's so much cheaper. Of course, the "contractors" like this grass not only for price but quick germination. It is not something I'd ever recommend to a home owner here. Down south annual fescues are used for winter overseeding, but that's another subject.

Most of the grass mixes are blends of perennials. The blends correspond to the type of conditions expected such as full sun, shady, high traffic, etc.

On the back of every bag you will find a list of seed types included as well as germination rates and expiration dates.


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Pennington Grass Seed? It seems it has a nice blend.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Good points; I agree. It's no different than when someone asks where to look for a door, window, lockset, or even just plain old lumber; I refer them to the lumber yard, or, in the case of grass seed, the mill or greenhouse. Another thing about dealing with a mill, greenhouse, or nursery, for those with a meticulous lawn, is that you can take a scoop of your existing lawn with you, and they will fix you up with the exact mix that you need. For people like me, with a basic country lawn, that's not as big of a deal, but you still come out ahead buying from such places, because, pound for pound, you get less rye, as sdsester said, meaning you get more of "the good stuff" that will provide you with a strong, durable, long-term lawn. Thank you sdsester.


----------

